# Transfert fichiers ipad vers DD wifi



## djlamouette (14 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Premier post sur ce forum donc j'en profite pour saluer toute la communauté.

Je pars à l'étranger pour une longue durée et je compte seulement emmener mon ipad avec moi. Je suis à la recherche d'un disque dur wifi performant qui me permettrai de stocker mes données et de pouvoir y avoir accès depuis mon ipad.

J'aurai surtout besoin de créer et modifier des fichiers de traitement de texte ou tableur (CV, lettre motivation etc) depuis la suite iWorks, et de les transférer sur le DD wifi afin d'aller les imprimer à partir de ce DD.

Est ce possible ? Avec ou sans jailbreak ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Buffalo fait ça avec ses MiniStation.

Un petit test.


----------



## Optimistic2 (14 Mai 2014)

Il existe deux types de solution, le tout en un comme le MiniStation ou le module wifi sur-lequel on branche le support de son choix.
J'ai opté pour la deuxième avec le Macally WifiSD pour le côté plus ouvert, on peut y brancher une clé, un disque dur, une carte SD.
Les deux solutions ont leurs avantages et inconvénients au-delà des bugs ou points forts de tel ou tel produit.
A chacun de faire son choix...

Il y a un dossier qui fait le tour du sujet ici.


----------



## djlamouette (14 Mai 2014)

Optimistic2 a dit:


> Il existe deux types de solution, le tout en un comme le MiniStation ou le module wifi sur-lequel on branche le support de son choix.
> J'ai opté pour la deuxième avec le Macally WifiSD pour le côté plus ouvert, on peut y brancher une clé, un disque dur, une carte SD.
> Les deux solutions ont leurs avantages et inconvénients au-delà des bugs ou points forts de tel ou tel produit.
> A chacun de faire son choix...
> ...



Peux tu uploader des fichier (autres que des photos) vers une clé usb ou une carte sd branchée sur le module wifi ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2014)

Utiliser le cloud me semble plus simple non?


----------



## djlamouette (15 Mai 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Utiliser le cloud me semble plus simple non?



Oui je peux utiliser dropbox ou autre mais je n'aurai pas de PC à disposition pour récupérer mes fichiers sur le cloud pour ensuite les copier sur une clé USB. Et je n'ai pas envie de payer des minutes de cybercafé pour juste dowloader mes fichiers de dropbox.

J'essaye juste de savoir si ça vaut le coup d'acheter un DD wifi à 200 euros, ce qui serait moins encombrant et plus pratique que d'acheter un netbook d'occase .

En tout cas merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2014)

Mais avec un netbook tu gagnes en confort d'utilisation pour la frappe.

Concernant le Buffalo, le programme que l'on doit télécharger pour l'utiliser n'a pas l'air convaincant sur les terminaux iOS.

En netbook, tu pensais à un modèle particulier ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2014)

Pourquoi un cyber? Avc un ipad GSM, tu as accès de partout, et sinon tu utilises la connexion de ton iphone...


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Mai 2014)

Si ton iPad est connecté en wifi, iCloud devrait suffire vu que tu as le droit à 5Go gratuit, pour du traitement de texte c'est suffisant!


----------



## USB09 (19 Mai 2014)

LaCie vient de sortir un disque de 1 To wifi. Comme disque de transfert pourquoi pas, c'est une bonne marque en général et pourra toujours vous servir. 
De plus avec la capacité vous pourrez toujours emmener des films.


----------



## djlamouette (21 Mai 2014)

Oui j'ai vu le Lacie Fuel, il a vraiment l'air pas mal et me permettra d'emporter ma musique et mes vidéos là bas...même si 200  c'est un peu cher.

Le problème du cloud est que je devrais quand même récupérer mes fichiers sur une clé usb pour aller imprimer mes CV ou autres dans une boutique d'impression. A moins que leurs imprimantes soient compatible airprint ?! Je ne connais pas très bien cette technologie, est elle très rependue ? Pourrai je imprimer directement des documents depuis mon iphone ou mon ipad ?

Pour le netbook, je pensais à un vieux coucou d'occase mais je pense plutôt m'acheter un DD wifi pour ne pas trop m'encombrer.


----------



## USB09 (21 Mai 2014)

Il vous suffit de demander le mail du Copy Shop (imprimeur). ,je fais souvent comme cela, ça ne pose pas de problème. 
Puis de leur envoyer un pdf. Et voilà.


----------



## Optimistic2 (21 Mai 2014)

Que ce soit un disque dur wifi, ou un autre support wifi permettant de lire des HD, clés USB ou cartes SD, ce sont les applis et leur capacité à se connecter à ces appareils qui les rendront utiles.
Ça peut être une connection par http, Windows Samba...

Il y a les applis spécifiques pour les vidéos... celles qui lisent un peu tout les formats (de musique, vidéo, documents, photos, pdf...)

File Explorer free permet cette connection en Samba et marche dans les deux sens, même si pas très pratique.
De manière générale, j'utilise Documents by Readdle, qui est très bien fait, mais je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire de réseau via SMB (Samba).
J'aimerais bien, d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a la solution...

Il y en a plein d'autres comme Goodreader, que je n'ai pas essayé car payant.


----------



## USB09 (21 Mai 2014)

Je vous conseille pour iFiles, c'est un vrai couteau suisse avec une interface très réussi. Vous pouvez avoir accès grâce à bonjour mais aussi en AFP, dans les deux sens donc. je le préfère de loin à Goodreader dont on en parle trop souvent.


----------



## djlamouette (22 Mai 2014)

USB09 a dit:


> Je vous conseille pour iFiles, c'est un vrai couteau suisse avec une interface très réussi. Vous pouvez avoir accès grâce à bonjour mais aussi en AFP, dans les deux sens donc. je le préfère de loin à Goodreader dont on en parle trop souvent.



Il faut être jailbreaké pour ifile non ? Comme un idiot j'ai fait ma mise à jour vers 7.1.

J'avais pas pensé au coup du mail, c'est tout con merci pour l'astuce .


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (22 Mai 2014)

Apparemment, ils auraient trouvé la faille pour jailbreaker le 7.1 mais ils disent attendre IOS 8 pour la sortir afin que apple ne bouche pas celle-ci.


----------



## djlamouette (22 Mai 2014)

Il sort en juin après la présentation ou en septembre en même temps que l'iphone 6 ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (22 Mai 2014)

Tout dépend ^^


----------



## USB09 (22 Mai 2014)

Non vous confondez avec une autre application du Jailbreak. Il s'agit d'iFiles :
http://iblogsphere.wordpress.com/2012/01/08/ifiles/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h51 ----------

Au cas ou :
Vous pouvez transférez par wifi avec iFiles grâce à bonjour
http://iblogsphere.wordpress.com/2012/02/02/ifiles-import-de-documents-en-wifi/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h00 ----------




djlamouette a dit:


> Il faut être jailbreaké pour ifile non ? Comme un idiot j'ai fait ma mise à jour vers 7.1.
> 
> J'avais pas pensé au coup du mail, c'est tout con merci pour l'astuce .



Là ou il y a des problèmes, il y a que des solutions


----------



## lineakd (23 Mai 2014)

@djlamouette, as tu trouvé une solution ou fais  un choix?


			
				Optimistic2 a dit:
			
		

> De manière générale, j'utilise Documents by Readdle, qui est très bien  fait, mais je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire de réseau via SMB (Samba).


@optimistic2, ouvre l'app documents readdle, appuie sur "réseau", puis "ajouter un compte", sélectionne "windows smb", il ne reste plus qu'à remplir et à "sauver".
Je m'en sers pour le boitier wifi d'icy box ib-wf200hd sans aucun problème.


----------



## Optimistic2 (23 Mai 2014)

J'y arrive avec mon Mac, j'ai accès à tout l'ordi, mais avec mon boîtier Maccally WifiSD, je rentre les paramètres, il se connecte mais m'indique que le dossier est vide.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Mai 2014)

Je vais répondre un peu à l'aveuglette mais bon...

CMD+i dessus pour afficher les informations.
En bas de cette fenêtre, il est bien en lecture/écriture ?


----------



## Optimistic2 (23 Mai 2014)

J'ai pas de souci avec le mac, je le connecte dans *Documents* sur l'iPad en SMB, et j'ai accès à tout.
Je ne peux faire Cmd i sur le WifiSD... C'est un boîtier wifi sur lequel je mets une clé USB.


----------



## USB09 (25 Mai 2014)

Un topic sur Documents By Readdle
http://iblogsphere.wordpress.com/2014/05/24/documents-by-readdle/


C'est pas mal...mais pour moi, trouve pas le lecteur pdf assez top. Mais sinon c'est très complet et bien pensé.


----------



## djlamouette (26 Mai 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @djlamouette, as tu trouvé une solution ou fais  un choix?



Je pense m'orienter vers ce boitier Wifi :

http://www.amazon.fr/Verbatim-98243-Périphérique-MediaShare-sans/dp/B00CZ0P0PS/ref=pd_cp_computers_0

Au pire il est pas cher et me servira toujours, j'ai un peu la flemme de mettre 200 &#8364; dans un DD wifi.


----------



## USB09 (28 Mai 2014)

Faire gaffe que ça ne soit pas trop vieux, les fabricant ayant la fleme de fournir de bon disque dur. Ceci dit, personnellement je ne lésinerait pas sur la qualité. Un disque dur contient trop d'information importante.


----------



## lineakd (28 Mai 2014)

@djlmouette, je n'ai pas encore testé ce boîtier. Ce n'est pas un disque dur, il ne permet que l'accès à des cartes mémoires ou à des périphériques.
J'ai regardé sur le web, il semble bien, en utilisant avec des apps comme documents readdle ou filebrowser, tu pourras peut-être faire ce que tu veux avec tes docs.
@usb09, je ne suis pas de ton avis, ce genre de petits périphériques fonctionnent bien. 
Après un goflex qui me sert comme presse papier, j'utilise un icy box ib wf200hd après avoir lu un retour sur le forum.


----------



## cillab (1 Juin 2014)

bonjour
 j'ais acheter le dd WIFI FUEL deLACIE nikel
ils te le filent avec le logiciel SEAGATE  car,ils ont ete racheter par eux
mais pour moi aucun intéret j'ais installer VLC et 8PLAYERpour mes videos
car pour les lires il te faut les mettre sur ton IPAD ce qui n'est pas le but du jeux


----------



## LukeSkywalker (30 Juillet 2014)

@cillab
Est-ce que la lecture de .mkv est vraiment fluide avec le DD Lacie Fuel en wifi et VLC ou 8player sur ipad/iphone? même avec le dd sur batterie? Est-ce qu'il est possible de choisir la piste audio et sous titre de son choix?
Jimagine que tu passe en serveur Samba pour ça.

J'ai des mkv qui font entre 2 et 5 Go et c'est vraiment l'utilité première auquel sera destiné le DD fuel Lacie. Aujourd'hui quand je lis ces mkv depuis ma time capsule en wifi ça la pas mal donc j'ai peur que le débit binaire soit trop faible avec cette petite machine.

Merci par avance de ta réponse,


----------



## cillab (30 Juillet 2014)

USB09 a dit:


> LaCie vient de sortir un disque de 1 To wifi. Comme disque de transfert pourquoi pas, c'est une bonne marque en général et pourra toujours vous servir.
> De plus avec la capacité vous pourrez toujours emmener des films.



 bonjour 
j'utilise le FUEL de LACIE 1 TO Nikel facile  il fonctionne tres bien en partage de connections,avec mon IPHONE  installer VLC pour la lecture ou 8PLAYER
LACIE tres bon matos ,a était racheter par SEAGATE et ils te refillent SEAGATEMÉDIA aucun intéret
sinon NIKEL


----------

